# My word....she is LOUD!



## Enola (Mar 21, 2012)

So, we have our beautiful new girl. She is eight months old and very sweet natured. She is obviously missing her previous owner and doggy siblings as she is a bit off her food. 
She's not really been trained at all, doesn't understand a leash, treats, and doesn't really like her crate! I've tried popping treats in there with the door left open but she doesn't seem bothered, even by ones we know she thinks are tasty. 
She really does need to get used to the crate, especially whilst we are working on training, as I can't have her stealing the kids food when they're eating, for example.
We crated her by our family bed last night and she settled down fine.
So, do I persist as we are and she will just cotton on, or alter what we are doing?
She's really reluctant to do her business...either end, too, even with us there, treat in hand. I'm guessing that's a seperation thing again? We are taking her out hourly to let her try but it is rather cold and raining and she just whines to come in!
Finally, do I want a prong collar or a harness to teach her to heel? She's not too bad with the slip lead but a two handed job which is fine when my husband is off work but need to get something I can easily control her with when out alone with her and the kids.
So many questions haha!
Thanks all!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She has had her whole world turned upside down. She will need time to bond and adjust. Be patience, fair and consistent.
Have the kids eat at the table and let her know in a firm but calm voice that its off limits to her.
She hasn't had leash training so I would start her out as if she was a puppy.
Keep all training sessions short. I wouldn't use a prong collar on her. I would work with her in the house first, holding the treat next to my leg. Collars shouldn't have constant pressure on them. I tug to the side or up, not back. Its more of nagging the dog to get them to do what I want. If the dog wants to pull I nag to the side and change direction or start walking backwards til the dog is at my side. To stop I nag upward.
All of my dogs are crate trained. You never know when you might need to stay out of town or if they get sick. Its easier to have them already trained, then add to the stress of training at that time. Yes mine howled during crate training but they love their crates now.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Use the slip lead but loop it over her nose. There was video posted here on it a little while ago but I am struggling to find it. It works really well for pullers.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

First off, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

second i can't help on the crate Laszlo isn't a lover of his crate either. I feed him in there, treat him in there.....you know all the tricks just doesn't take to it....we are working on it.

Eating, no crate, i can sit there on the couch with him by my side and eat whatever i want. That is the "leave it" command. That is the MOST important so far i find. *(leaves, rocks, sticks, cat....)*

Train the dog to what you do day in and day out and you'll be better off. The pup shouldn't have to be in the crate because you are eating, the pup should be entertained and busy on their own while you eat.

Good luck!!! I don't like prong or choke chain type leads. I got a canny collar need to figure it out now......

Another little tip is take a rope or long leash, run it down their back, under their belly and under the part running down the back. this is a slip type for their bellies, so now when they pull it sinches up there underbelly and it's uncomfy, this should stop the pull a bit. We walk 1.5 miles in the am before work and he doesn' t pull anymore, now i have to keep him to my tempo *(smells and investigates everything of course)*.

o' he's 4 months old (16 weeks) he's known the sit stay lay down come leave it for about 6 weeks now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

born36 said:


> Use the slip lead but loop it over her nose. There was video posted here on it a little while ago but I am struggling to find it. It works really well for pullers.


I posted that video. Its in the hunting section. 
I didn't bring it up because it is my understanding that the 8 month old pup is new to her. The pup hasn't had training or been kept in the house before this time. A lot of new things going on with the pup all at once, so I'd keep the pressure low.
Looney there is a big difference in an adult keeping a puppy from snatching food, than an 8 month old dog with young kids. I didn't tell her to crate the dog during dinner. It was to have the kids eat at the table and teach the dog to leave them alone while eating.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Wasn't saying anything about your advice, was just adding my 2 cents.

I'd want Laszlo to not beg/take/eat adult or childs food. We don't have children so i'll never advise anyone on that.... :-X


----------

